# things to consider



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

son just bought 95 acres,,,didn't have it surveyed.....neighbor to left has junk piled on son's property,,,he tried to bluff son but son showed him tax maps and guy admitted son was right....it has been two weeks and he has made no effort to move it......
neighbor to right came by,,,introduced herself and within mintues asked son if he would turn her in for pot.....son had found a couple buckets that appeared to have been used for pot on his property.....he told her if anyone trys to do that on my property there will be trouble as he had been in law enforcement for several years....she went on to mention her husband had written permit to hunt from old landowner.....son informed her no hunting at all. she also has been pushing onto his property,mowing,planting flowers and such......


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

For the guy with the junk, your son has to be able to prove that the junk belongs to the neighbor. It's unlikely that the neighbor is going to sign anything that says this. He needs to get a pocket digital recorder, turn it on, put it in his shirt pocket, and have a conversation with the neighbor. Try to get the neighbor to admit that the junk is his. If he can get the proof, he can try to get the neighbor to remove it. If that doesn't work, and the stuff is close to the property line, he can just throw it onto the neighbors property. He may have to build a fence so he doesn't have to look at it. If he can't prove that it belongs to the neighbor then he is responsible for removing it.

For the lady (assumption here) that is using his property, he has to put a stop to it right now. Check the local laws but here if someone uses a piece of another's property long enough then they can file an adverse possession claim and take that property away from the owner. Have him mark the boundaries of his land and post it. Send her a registered letter, that she has to sign for, stateing that she is not allowed to come on his land and she does not have permission to hunt there any more. Keep a copy and the signed recipt in case you have to show the judge. Call the sherriff if she trespasses. As far as the pot issue, what she does on her own property is her business.


----------

